# Short Buildings in Buenos Aires



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

(edit)


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Hotel de Inmigrantes*





On the late 19th Century, for the construction of the new nation was required a bigger amount of manpower and labour. To accomodate the new immigrants after they got out of the boats in the port, and before they could get a house and a job, the Immigration Hotel was built. An octogonal building was constructed before the current huge complex of italian buildings. Though the idea was to get people from England and from the northern countries of Europe, most of the massive amount of immigrante came from Spain and Italy. This hotel was closed in 1953 and lost its importance till a few years ago, when it became the Museum of Immigration, with a calm park and a very interesting system where you can go and check the family tree from the last centuries (if you are from Argentina).


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Former Gas Company*



Though it goes unnoticed within the massive amount of old buildings of the golden age of Buenos Aires (1880 to 1940), the building of the “Ex Compañía de Gas” is one of the most important buildings made by the famous architect Alejandro Chistophersen. The interesting thing is that it goes unnoticed because it is surrounded by Beaux Arts and spanish/italian buildings. This shows how big and diverse the city is. Unlike the other iconic buildings of Alejandro Christophersen (like the Anchorena Palace), the “Ex Compañía de Gas” is far less exuberant on the interiors, most of them modified from the original designs on the last decades, but the street facade shows most of its original elements. These are the classic elements of the adapted Beaux Arts style of Buenos Aires: the caryatids on the walls, the symmetrical floral motifs, the sculptures of lyons, and the “1904” carved on Roman Numerals.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


On HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*CASA ROSADA (PINK HOUSE) - BUENOS AIRES*






In front of the May Square is the Casa Rosada (Pink House), the palace of the Government House of the president of Argentina. Hundreds of years ago, there was in its place the fortress of the city, who in its base were built 2 identic buildings who were united later by Francesco Tamburini with an exotic triumphal arch. Its interiors are part of an astounding palace, worth of the economic power of the country in the lastest years of the 19th Century. The access to the Casa Rosada is allowed only in the saturdays and sundays (which I strongly recommend), and also the Museo del Bicentenario, a new museum of the History of Argentina who was built just in front, where once was the Aduana Taylor.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


On HD:


----------



## cihatozfe (Feb 4, 2016)

everybody should see once in life


----------

